# A strange one



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

:wave:

Not something you may expect to find on DW........

What's the best way to tie kilt shoes? 

Sister is getting married on Friday and I haven't worn a kilt in years

Thanks in advance :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

.Martin said:


> :wave:
> 
> Not something you may expect to find on DW........
> 
> ...


 Twist the laces 3 or 4 times. wrap roung leg and tie as normal at the front. :thumb:

Edit. Forget the overhand knot to start with


----------



## allyrennie (May 20, 2007)

http://www.bagpipejourney.com/articles/ghillie_brogues.shtml

There you go sir, give that a try!

Ally


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I tie a single knot on the shoe, just as you would tieing normal shoe laces but before you put the bow knot in. I then take the laces around the back, cross them over and back to the front to tie a normal full knot about half way up the shin, just like any shoes.

I have found over the years, that if you take the loop parts of the laces and tie them again with just a single knot, it prevents the laces loosening and ending up around your ankles.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Twist the laces 3 or 4 times. wrap roung leg and tie as normal at the front. :thumb:
> 
> Edit. Forget the overhand knot to start with


3 or 4 times around your legs! lol...You must have small legs son! 2 at the most tied on the outside of each leg.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess they must get uncomfortable after a while. I went to a wedding on Saturday where much of the family were in full kilt 'n' sporran attire. By the evening, a couple of them were in flip-flops... :lol:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Tie at side


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I always tie my kilt shoes to the side as well. The outside side that is.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ali said:


> 3 or 4 times around your legs! lol...You must have small legs son! 2 at the most tied on the outside of each leg.


I didn't say round your legs. Taking the laces in hand, twist them three or four times just in front of the leg and above the shoe. Then wrap round leg and tie. Is that clearer


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys!!!! Who knew there was so much to tying a pair o shoes


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Just wanted to say a quick thanks to everyone that helped!

Wedding was great!


----------

